# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Update 5 xu hướng siêu hot mùa hè với Fedora Boutique

## nguyetnt

Hãy qua Fedora Boutique số 12 Tô Hiến Thành và số 10 Khúc Hạo để update những item trong danh sách “hot trends” này.

1. Trắng và ren

Gam màu trắng chính là 1 trong những gam màu chủ đạo của Xuân/ - Hè 2012. Trẻ trung, nữ tính mà vẫn đầy phong cách là ấn tượng từ những mẫu trang phục màu trắng năm nay. Diện “trắng toàn tập” từ trên xuống dưới là gợi ý rất đáng để thử đấy nhé!

Có thể kết hợp áo trắng gấu ren và quần short ren (item này cũng đang cực cựt hot đấy!), hay áo phông trắng và chân váy maxi, điểm nhấn chính là hoạ tiết in trên thân áo.

Đơn giản hơn thì là cardigan, tank top và quần jean màu sang. Cũng có thể mix cùng áo kẻ thuỷ thủ để tạo điểm nhấn.

Bạn đừng quên một đôi giày bệt màu trắng hay chiếc túi cũng trắng luôn nhé! Bạn sẽ trở thành một cô gái trong veo trong nắng hè đấy!



2. Váy mullet

Đây chắc chắn là chân váy hot nhất hè năm nay rồi. Vừa lãng mạn, bay bổng lại vẫn cả tính với đường cắt ngắn phía trước, tha hồ khoe chân dài.

Mix với váy mullet đơn giản thôi, gam màu pastel dành cho cô nàng nữ tính. Thay một chiếc áo hoạ tiết da rắn hay đính sequin, thêm một chiếc clutch metallic là chuẩn luôn rồi.




3. Hoạ tiết rực rỡ và gam màu nhiệt đới

Mùa hè luôn là thời điểm hợp nhất với những gam màu nổi và hoạ tiết rực rỡ. Váy in hoa hay hoạ tiết rực rỡ, hoặc kết hợp những gam màu tươi sang với nhau, outfit thật nổi bật để tung tang mùa hè rồi đúng không?



4. Trang phục in hình động vật

Xu hướng này đang được những cô nàng cá tính lùng sục nhé! Một chiếc áo phông in hình chú ngựa, đầu hổ hay báo… sẽ khiến bạn trông thật là ấn tượng. Hoặc nếu bạn vẫn thích phong cách cute đáng yêu thì sao không lựa chọn những chiếc áo hay chân váy in hình động vật nhỏ và màu sắc nhỉ.

Kiểu trang phục này mix với short hay chân váy ngắn là ổn nhất đấy!



5. Quần màu neon

Những chiếc quần kaki thụng và skinny gàm màu neon siêu nổi bật là item dành cho những cô nàng fashionista chính hiệu. Đỏ, hồng, xanh dương, vàng, cam… bạn thích màu nào?

Để khoe được chiếc quần nổi bật này, hãy chọn một chiếc áo đơn giản thôi, đơn màu hoặc rất ít hoạ tiết, áo kẻ hay chấm bi là ổn.



Rất nhiều items của 5 xu hướng siêu hot này đang có mặt ở Fedora Boutique trong đợt hàng mới này đấy. Fedora Boutique cũng vừa khai trương thêm cửa hàng thứ 2 tại số 12 Tô Hiến Thành, quận Hai Bà Trưng (ngay ngã tư cắt với Mai Hắc Đế), gần Vincom luôn, rất tiện để bạn ghé qua.



Ngoài ra, Fedora cũng có rất nhiều giày dép, phụ kiện cực “chất”: mũ cói, mũ lưỡi trai cho mùa hè, túi xách lớn nhỏ, cực nhiều clutch oversized (có cả trơn, hoạ tiết da rắn và metallic nha). Bạn có thể click vào đây để xem những mẫu giày và phụ kiện mới nhất của shop.

Bạn đừng quên vào Facebook của shop thường xuyên để nghĩa những album ảnh đồ mới được update mỗi tháng 2 lần.




Toàn cảnh Fedora ở số 12 Tô Hiến Thành đấy!

----------


## lunas2

xu hướng năm nay.... nhìn đẹp

----------


## thientai206

thích những gam màu pastel nhẹ nhàng  :love struck:

----------


## dung89

Cho những cô nàn sành điệu và cá tính

----------

